# Swing mit substance look/feel fenster repaint



## PELLE (21. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein Swing fenster verschiebe dann ist der inhalt des Fensters nicht sichtbar nur ein Rahmen zeigt wohin das Fenster verschoben wird. Nun benutze ich das Substance look/feel für java. Wenn ich hier ein Fenster verschiebe bleibt der Inhalt total sichtbar??? Das nervt, da dass fenster ruckelt und der repaint effekt voll sichtbar ist, java halt ;-)

Kann sich jemand vorstellen wie man das abstellt?





> Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'substanceLook fenster verschieben nur mit sichtbarem Rahmen?' sein !




Was das?


----------



## anfänger15 (21. Okt 2007)

> wenn ich ein Swing fenster verschiebe dann ist der inhalt des Fensters nicht sichtbar nur ein Rahmen zeigt wohin das Fenster verschoben wird


 also bei mir nicht da wird auch der inhalt angezeigt ?? ???:L 

Also entweder machst du was falsch oder ich verstehe dein Problem nicht


----------



## Wildcard (21. Okt 2007)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das nervt, da dass fenster ruckelt und der repaint effekt voll sichtbar ist, java halt ;-)


nix Java halt. Deine GUI zeichnet zu langsam.


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PELLE hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das ist substance LAF nicht meine GUI ;-)

dennoch würde ich gerne wissen, warum der inhalt beim verschieben des fensters mit dem substance LAF sichtbar bleibt während das verschieben eines Fensters einer windows anwendung z.B. eclipse nicht sichtbar ist sondern nur ein rechteckiger rahmen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Okt 2007)

Ich würde mal vermuten das sich Substance nicht an die Systemvorgaben hält. Selbige scheinen bei dir so eingestellt das der Inhalt beim Verschieben nicht angezeigt wird. Den Rechner deiner Oma geklaut?  :wink:


----------



## Pelle1 (23. Okt 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde mal vermuten das sich Substance nicht an die Systemvorgaben hält. Selbige scheinen bei dir so eingestellt das der Inhalt beim Verschieben nicht angezeigt wird. Den Rechner deiner Oma geklaut?  :wink:



denke du verstehst mich net, nur mit Swing kann ich fenster verschieben nur als Rahmen ohne Inhalt. ABer Swing mit dem LAF Substance da verschiebt sich der ganze Inhalt des Fensters???


----------



## Xams (24. Okt 2007)

Pelle1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> denke du verstehst mich net, nur mit Swing kann ich fenster verschieben nur als Rahmen ohne Inhalt. ABer Swing mit dem LAF Substance da verschiebt sich der ganze Inhalt des Fensters???



Ähm, nochmal. Du verschiebst ein Fenster und der Inhalt bewegt sich mit? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

Xams hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pelle1 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil das ohne LAF substance net passiert. Denn es ruckelt...


----------

